# Racing School



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

With Father's Day fast approaching I was looking for something unique for my husband that would be a great memory of our time in Spain. My husband is a huge fan of F1 and I thought I would send him on a course to learn how to drive a race car. I just want to know if anyone has done any of the racing course and if so, how they liked them. Since I'm not as into racing as the hubby, any and all info would be greatly appreciated. (I don't know a thing about it) We live in Madrid but any info on any course anywhere in Spain would be great, since we all like to travel. Thank


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

madmuffy said:


> With Father's Day fast approaching I was looking for something unique for my husband that would be a great memory of our time in Spain. My husband is a huge fan of F1 and I thought I would send him on a course to learn how to drive a race car. I just want to know if anyone has done any of the racing course and if so, how they liked them. Since I'm not as into racing as the hubby, any and all info would be greatly appreciated. (I don't know a thing about it) We live in Madrid but any info on any course anywhere in Spain would be great, since we all like to travel. Thank


I have a better idea - apologise for forgetting that fathers day was actually in March
San José 19th March


then you have 9 months to prepare for next year 


or try this Conducir un Ferrari en Montmelo, Jarama (Mardid), Cheste (Valencia) | Lrs Formula


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I have a better idea - apologise for forgetting that fathers day was actually in March
> San José 19th March
> 
> 
> ...


Fathers day in next Sunday 

I'm not sure about cars as I'm into my motorbikes but I know you can do track days at Jerez on bikes, I am sure you can do something similar for cars. Also if you don't mind a trip to Portugal they definitely do car race schools at the Portimao track though not in F1 cars


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toffeeboy said:


> Fathers day in next Sunday
> 
> I'm not sure about cars as I'm into my motorbikes but I know you can do track days at Jerez on bikes, I am sure you can do something similar for cars. Also if you don't mind a trip to Portugal they definitely do car race schools at the Portimao track though not in F1 cars


not in Spain it isn't


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've just seen this which takes place in the Vicente Calderon stadium (Madrid) on the 30th of June
Stadium Race | El 30 de Junio el Vicente Calderón será un Circuito
If not, the Jarama circuit as Xabiachica said


----------



## madmuffy (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the information everyone......


----------



## waaaarthog (May 30, 2011)

There is absolutely no point in driving a Ferrari on a track untill you can use a more normal car properly on a track, this takes time, so go for a deal that gives you a Lotus or similar to train in, or preferably a real single seater, Formula Ford/Renault.

Track is totally different to road, like a motorbike, you cannot use massive performance without firstly learning to use .... a.k.a thrash, lesser performing vehicles first.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've done track days at Silverstone in my sports car on several occasions. I doubt very much if they would have let me loose with a racing car 

I also did a Rally day in Northamptonshire in a Mitsubishi EVO, and that was brilliant

They are good days out, and your husband wont forget it


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

A friend owns the circuit at Guadix in Andalucia. Primarly used by companies for testing their geet fast products, but also has track days and club events.

Mean little circuit in a lovely location.

Circuito Guadix | Gor | Granada | Spain

There is a link on the front page to the sort of thing you´re after.

Hope this isn´t considered spammy!


----------

